# Aftermarket rear defrost kit?



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Anybody know where I can find a kit for a 2002 2500hd? I hate plowin w/o rear defrost and a small fan won't cut it.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Try JC Whitney. They have universal rear window defroster kits (the electric wire overlay type). As long as you don't have a sliding rear it should work.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

that's what I was looking for, thanks JustMe


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Anytime! Glad I could help!


----------

